# Drywall a Brick Fireplace



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I secured cement board to the brick with some thinset and tapcons when I did mine. 

Here is the project I posted earlier this year. Hope it helps. http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/fireplace-remodel-ongoing-79075/


----------

